# KNIFES



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a couple of knifes for sale if anyone is interested.

Benchmade - Osbore - 960SLV - MSRP $200.00 - PFF PRICE $135.00 +TX.
*Specifications* <UL>*<LI class=font11>Overall Length (inches): *7.28
*<LI class=font11>Blade Length (inches): *3.12
*<LI class=font11>Blade Material: *D2
*<LI class=font11>Blade Detail: *Plain Edge
*<LI class=font11>Handle Material: *Aluminum, Silver w/Black G-10
*<LI class=font11>Lock Style: *Axis Lock
*<LI class=font11>Carry System: *Pocket Clip
*<LI class=font11>Special Features: *N/A</LI>[/list]










Benchmade - Osbore - 960RED - MSRP $200.00 - PFF PRICE $135.00 +TX.


*Specifications* <UL>*<LI class=font11>Overall Length (inches): *7.28
*<LI class=font11>Blade Length (inches): *3.12
*<LI class=font11>Blade Material: *D2
*<LI class=font11>Blade Detail: *Plain Edge
*<LI class=font11>Handle Material: *Aluminum, Red w/Black G-10
*<LI class=font11>Lock Style: *Axis Lock
*<LI class=font11>Carry System: *Pocket Clip
*<LI class=font11>Special Features: *N/A</LI>[/list]


----------

